# Why do you never see locusts fly?



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Quick question.. why is it that whenever you put a few adult locusts in with your beardie, bosc ect.. you never see them flying around?? they have wings.. why do they never use them? :hmm:

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

space?

i've seen them fly...

and so has one poor lady where i worked about 8 years back.. i was able to keep two beardies in the office back then.. one locust got out.. and ended up being found when it flew over the top of the toilet cubicle said lady was occupying at the time..

thankfully she was already in position, as i am told she nearly crapped herself as the locust joined her communion with the great white god... 

heeheeheehee

N


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Nerys said:


> space?
> 
> i've seen them fly...
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2: You couldn't write that lol


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

They do if you chuck a grenade at them. You are on about Gears of War 'aint ya? :lol2:

Joke.

It's only the adults that fly. I've seen 'em do it. They swarm in some countries.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

the wings are to small for how big and heavy there body is..They can jump and sort of use there wings to be in the air a split second more but that's about it..same goes for adult grass hoppers in the wild.


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

They are capable of flight. The locust is one of the greatest insect travellers, they have been recorded to travel 4500km (~3000 miles), albeit with help from the weather.

They often dont fly in captivity because they are not warm enough, or perhaps they need to warm up their wing muscles. I had one fly away once. Up up, and away!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's an amusing game for those that want to see a locust fly.

Hold the locust by its back legs, keeping its wings free to move and blow gently over its head. The locust (and many other insects) has small hairs on its head that link direct to the wings. If these hairs feel a breeze they make the wings flap automatically. The locust can't not flap under these conditions.

Go on, give it a go just remember to blow and not suck .

Natrix


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Natrix said:


> Here's an amusing game for those that want to see a locust fly.
> 
> Hold the locust by its back legs, keeping its wings free to move and blow gently over its head. The locust (and many other insects) has small hairs on its head that link direct to the wings. If these hairs feel a breeze they make the wings flap automatically. The locust can't not flap under these conditions.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like trying to lick your elbow..


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I breed my own and they fly


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, my cats have chased the "armoured sparrows" around my house when one of the little boogers broke the lid to the Perfecto tank I was keeping them in and released a bag of a hundred of 'em, and they absolutely do fly - up the stairs, up the walls...


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, my cats have chased the "armoured sparrows" around my house when one of the little boogers broke the lid to the Perfecto tank I was keeping them in and released a bag of a hundred of 'em, and they absolutely do fly - up the stairs, up the walls...


:lol2: bet that was fun


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

SamH said:


> Quick question.. why is it that whenever you put a few adult locusts in with your beardie, bosc ect.. you never see them flying around?? they have wings.. why do they never use them? :hmm:
> 
> Thanks : victory:


Chuck em up in the air, then they should, do with me lol


----------

